# Best Price For New Bigfoots



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I am looking to start putting together a spread of Bigfoots. At Gander Mountain, they are currently $100/4, spendy. I would like to try to buy about 2 dozen before the early season starts, but don't want to pay that price. I went to the cabin last weekend and my friends went to the Anoka Game Fair. They said Bigfoots were all over for $80/4. Thats a good price. I could live with that. If I would have been thinking, I would have left them some cash to pick me up some. But I wasn't. Does anybody know of any deals on Foots around that price? Anybody know of any other game fairs that I could visit and try to pick some up? Do you know anybody that sells them? Do you know if there is a discount store or something down in Iowa where they are made? Any help is greatly appreciated. I really want to add some to my spread, but don't want to spend an arm and a leg, as I may need to buy a bow this year also. Thanks.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

I just purchased a few more dozen and I had a retailer cut me a deal. Most of the places like Scheels, Cabelas, Gander, etc. will deal with you if you plan on buying a couple dozen. Just talk to a manger and most of the time they will give you 10-15%off.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah, I figured I would do that. Still, $30 off of a dozen is still $270. If I could get them for $80/4, that is only $240/dozen. A big difference in my book. If you can't tell, I am very cheap. I am always looking to save money. If anybody could help me out, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ad in the Fargo Forum this morning....a guy has 40 bigfoots for sale at $20.00 each.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Are you sure?? I called there, I was told they were not bigfoots.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats cause I bought them all..........................................................j/k :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry,

Re-read it and the bigfoots were listed below the ad I was refering to. They were big foot snows. (Must be the cataract surgery I had yesterday - still adjusting to the reading a little.)

I've tried calling the number and have yet to get through this morning.

Just out of couriosity what kind of full bodies were they?


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

these guys here will beat anybodys prices normally

http://duckdeco.dkgnet.com/location.html


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Higdons I think, I just know they weren't foots. Out of curiosity....who did your cataracts?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks for the site grizzly, I have come across that one before. They are cheaper than a lot of people, but still not like $80/4. I'm just trying to get the best deal possible. If anybody can help me out some more, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Good luck with the $80/4. The store I bought mine from had around $78/4 into them. (saw the invoice) Got them for $90/4


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

delete


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Ben. Blaster -

Good to meet you the other day at Hustad's. I am sure we will hook up this fall. Looks like your stocking up for this fall, do you have enough room in the trailer? Enjoy all the In-service training, etc... :lol:


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Same to you Delta! The 6x12 is getting customized as we speak so the foots will fit in nicely. I could fit a few more dozen but the funds are starting to run dry. Maybe later this fall


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

The $80/4 is not that uncommon. As I stated before, they were all over at the Game fair at that price, and at the end of the season Gander sells them for that price. I am just trying to find a deal now.


----------



## dunkonu (Apr 27, 2004)

Find a deal like that before season, good luck. But if you do I hope you share it with everyone


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

my buddy was at a new store in watertown and he told me that they were selling the new GHG for $99/6. they were also selling finisher blinds in camo for $199 and field kaiki for $159.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Funny thing, I just picked up a new finisher today at Gander, my 3rd one, for $199.99 Also, I picked up 2 dozen Bigfoot decoys for $500 at the game fair last weekend. Best bet for any deals this late in the year would be Waterfowl Extravaganza this weekend at Sportsmen's Warehouse this weekend, otherwise, GOOD LUCK!!! :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I love that field kaki color. Wish the had it when I bought my blind 3 years ago.


----------



## CrahNX (May 7, 2004)

Well hopefully everyone sees this in time. Just got home from GM in St. Cloud and they are running a special on Foots. $80/4 or $240/dz. If you really wanna get a good deal, take your green coupon from Gamefair and use that as well, will drop each box down another ten bucks. Get all your buddies to use em and check out in different aisles, then youll be at $210/dz new. Good luck.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

gentlemen start your engines. and there off on the first annual st cloud 160.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Thought the GHG Full-Bodies and Boone's in Watertown were $119 a half.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thank you very much. Do you know how long this deal is going on? I will maybe try to make it up there today or tomorrow. If anybody can tell me how long this deal is going on, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

It is going on through tomorrow according the guy I talked to. He said they have two semi-trailers full to sell. I went into Scheels in Fargo and got them to match the price  Bought them out of feeders...waiting for two more boxes next week...That sure is a good price!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks, yeah, I just got done calling the store and they said it goes until tomorrow. Today or tomorrow I will be going up there and come back with 2 or 3 dozen. :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i think i will be going to SW in st cloud tommorow to check out the extravaganza. maybe i'll have to swing over to gander and check things out


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

Just came from GM and the decoy sale is on, just got another 1/2 dozen GHG's, saw a semi trailer full to the brim with BIGFOOTS!!!  Man what I wouldn't give for that trailer, but then again set up and take down would be a *****.

Sad thing was, after having all the GHG's sold out at Sportsmen's GM had a ton left!!! No one even new Gander was there!!! :lol:

If anyone from here's around, look for a dude with his kids' names tatooed on his fore-arms and a DU head on his left elbow in green. That's me, I'll be happy to shoot the bull for a while, probably be there from Zink's Seminar to at least Grounds and Kelly's.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I went and bought 2 dozen Bigfoots today. I think I may have made a mistake though. Everybody says 3 or 4 feeders per sentry for a ratio. Well I bought six boxes, two of which are the original boxes, four are feeders. I forgot about the other head positions in the original box, and it kind of threw me off. Some of the other positions look kind of like a sentry too. Should I go exchange a box of the feeders for another box of originals, or maybe even two boxes? They close at 6:00 so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Slayer- You should be just fine with the combo you have... At that price, If you can justify it I'd go buy more. I did... :lol:


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

WOW....did I miss the boat? Did the sale end today? 
Mbitz.....did you completely buy out sheels here in fargo? wow I am bummin


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

They have several of the original boxes left. I got all a few of the originals and all the feeders... I actually have two more boxes of feeders on the way that I paid for now to get the sale price. Pretty sure it ended today  From what they told me, I am sure they aren't too excited about selling them at that price.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

RT, you drive a Chevy Ext Cab short box that's maroon? Think I saw your truck today at the Ext.. Nice Nodak sticker!!! :thumb:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks DuckBuster. Does anybody else have any input? Is what I bought good or should I exchange a box?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I picked up two dozen foots at GM in St. Cloud this weekend (happened to be at a wedding there) for $460!!! Wish I would have had more room in my truck!!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Dan we hauled home 4 dozen in the back of my truck. :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yea, but I had other crap with me!!!!! Plus, I had some splaining to do with the wife as it was....... I did tell her that I could sell the second dozen anytime for more than I bought it for.........Like I will!!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats always a good remark to cover your ***. But the EXPO there sucked!!! I will never be going back. Talked to Tim Gorunds for awhile and that was it. I thought there would have ben more venders.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I couldn't believe the number of guys there that were getting autographs when I was there Saturday. I was surprised to say the least. I spoke with Jeff Foiles a while and I listened to Phil Robertson just to hear him because he is so funny. I really liked the foiles meatgrinder I blew and damn near bought one, but showed some restraint. Anyway. I also had to park my vehicle overnight and so I only bought what I could fut under the tarp and in the cab. I needed to leave town before they opened again on Sunday so I was limited. Otherwise I would have bought another dozen and told her I bought them for you!!! :wink: :wink: She just laughs at my lame excuses now anyway and knows better!!! :lol: :lol:  Why did you guys need more foots, don't you have like 85 dozen now anyway. You should have bought the semi trailer there also so you can use them all at once. Are you guys planning on rotating them so they don't get worn out!!???


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I heard your uncle was out in Watford City scouting for elk this weekend....You should have been out there helping him anyway instead of running to St. Cloud!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yah it would have been worth the time to go out west. Sure as hell not east! :lol:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

If you would have called a local GM, they would have matched the price. I bought mine in Maple Grove for $80/4. Plus I had about $85 in gift cards and a $10 coupon from the game fair. Total price was $414. A little under $70/4. Good deal.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

We don't have a local GM for a month or so yet.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Although the St Cloud GM sale has ended there will be another one at the Lakeville location on Sept 11/12. The GM employee said it would be the same type of waterfowl promotion but did not say for sure what the prices would be. Believe they open at 9am.


----------

